# Bonding During the Weaning Process



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought my cockatiel, Kermit, from a local breeder, who convinced me, (with little trouble), that he'd be better off taking care of him until he's ready to eat solid food. I feel a lot safer having Maestro being fed by a professional, so I agreed. 

I get to visit Kermit about three times a week, and I can see he is in excellent health. He currently lives with his brothers and sisters in a ten gallon aquarium, (he's being moved to a larger one until he can stand up on a perch), and is the most mature, (talks in a normal cockatiel voice, is more interested in the world), in the tank. 

My question is, how should I go about getting to know him? He is wing clipped, and willing to sit in my lap, but I keep a hand over him so he doesn't try to fly because there are many other kinds of birds, and they are almost all bigger than he is. 

He doesn't seem to have a problem being picked up, handled, etc, and has a basic grasp of the "up" command. What else should I work with him on?

Thanks for your help! I've never been in this position before. My other two tiels were older, and so went home the same day.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> He doesn't seem to have a problem being picked up, handled, etc, and has a basic grasp of the "up" command. What else should I work with him on?


It sounds like you already have everything you need! Unweaned babies are still learning how to use their bodies to perform basic cockatiel functions so they already have plenty to work on. Obviously it's important to teach step-ups when the baby has enough coordination to do it, but other than that all you really need to do is establish trust. Teaching him to accept headscritches is lovely, and when he's old enough to start eating by himself you can encourage him to take food from your hand.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Definitely sounds like you've begun a strong bond. If he's only just starting to perch then it's great he's already learning to step up, it's the most important thing you can teach them.

Like tielfan said, it sounds like you're doing everything you can right now, he should be a very mellow, tame boy when you get him home! I wish I'd had the chance to do that with my handreared babies, you're really lucky!


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

I am really lucky. So far he's learned to enjoy playing with a toy on my lap, being cuddled, and being head-skritched. 

He's also gaining weight appropriately, learning to use his wings, and perching successfully. The owner of the rescue/breeder is doing a great job.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

Update Two: He's now in a big cage with his brothers who are sold. Shouldn't be long now until he is ready to go home, as he was also sitting in the food dish chowing when I got there today.


----------



## Mandolin Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

Danielle, if you go through this again, you might consider handfeeding the bird yourself. It's not difficult. If the breeder will show you the ropes, you can do it. I've handraised probably 20 or 25 tiels. As often as possible, I would sit back in the recliner with as many as 4 tiels on my chest. I would start at about 3 weeks old and rub their heads and backs while they sat on my chest. (I always placed them on a towel for obvious reasons.) They all became great little guys.

I have 5 tiels. Four were handfed by me. The fifth was rescued from the animal shelter. Every one of them is my buddy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

There are a ton of things that can go wrong like sour crop ect. Any good breeder will not sell an unweaned baby and it sounds like you found a good breeder  Here is a link about what else can go wrong during handfeeding http://www.parrotparrot.com/articles/aa090799.htm


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

As much as I'd love to hand-feed Kermit myself, I'm very sure the breeder, (whom I watch feed him when I get there), knows MUCH better than I do. Also, it helps me gain time for buying my larger cage, setting it up, etc. 

Yes, Spike, I found a great breeder. In fact, he's got one of the most responsible, quiet, cleanest, and nicest places to be with a bird ever! I take my birds there for regular grooming, and buy all my seed fresh from him. 

His website:

www.birdsunltd.com


----------



## moonraven (Apr 28, 2009)

Eikoden,

Another bird lover who goes to Paul for his birds. Where in NY are you. I live in Hamlin and I am going to see Paul tomorrow to pick out my Teil. I haven't decided who it will be yet. My friend was ther tonight and was visiting her new baby teil. She has named him Buttercup. I have 3 of Pauls birds and I agree he knows his birds and is very reptable. I got from him a Canary,lovebird and parrottlet. He is the only one that I would go to for a bird.Maybe I'll see Kermit there tomorrow.
Kat



Eikoden said:


> As much as I'd love to hand-feed Kermit myself, I'm very sure the breeder, (whom I watch feed him when I get there), knows MUCH better than I do. Also, it helps me gain time for buying my larger cage, setting it up, etc.
> 
> Yes, Spike, I found a great breeder. In fact, he's got one of the most responsible, quiet, cleanest, and nicest places to be with a bird ever! I take my birds there for regular grooming, and buy all my seed fresh from him.
> 
> ...


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> There are a ton of things that can go wrong like sour crop ect. Any good breeder will not sell an unweaned baby and it sounds like you found a good breeder  Here is a link about what else can go wrong during handfeeding http://www.parrotparrot.com/articles/aa090799.htm



I completely agree! There is no way someone who has never hand fed or bred cockatiels before should ever attempt to handfeed a baby. And like Spike said, ANY breeder worth their salt will NEVER sell an un-weaned baby. 

I just have a couple of questions about the breeder - WHY is this baby's wings clipped already? A baby bird should NEVER have it's wings clipped until it's fledged and has had the opportunity to build it's wing muscles. 

Also why is there no perch in this baby's tank? Based on what you've said, I gather the baby is definitely old enough to be learning how to perch. 

I'm not saying he is a bad breeder but these 2 things don't make any sense to me... maybe you could clear them up?


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

moonraven said:


> Eikoden,
> 
> Another bird lover who goes to Paul for his birds. Where in NY are you. I live in Hamlin and I am going to see Paul tomorrow to pick out my Teil. I haven't decided who it will be yet. My friend was ther tonight and was visiting her new baby teil. She has named him Buttercup. I have 3 of Pauls birds and I agree he knows his birds and is very reptable. I got from him a Canary,lovebird and parrottlet. He is the only one that I would go to for a bird.Maybe I'll see Kermit there tomorrow.
> Kat


Kat: I live about ten minutes away from Paul in the city. You've most likely seen my baby, Kermit, many times, as he's band number 25, and lives in the cage with the others who are being weaned. If you are picking up, I'm going to call him and ask if I should bring a travel cage! *gets excited* it might be the day I get to take Kermi home!

I have from him: One Parrotlet, one cockatiel. I used to have an old cockatiel named Carrie from him, and she lived to the ripe old age of ten!


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

babybreau said:


> I completely agree! There is no way someone who has never hand fed or bred cockatiels before should ever attempt to handfeed a baby. And like Spike said, ANY breeder worth their salt will NEVER sell an un-weaned baby.
> 
> I just have a couple of questions about the breeder - WHY is this baby's wings clipped already? A baby bird should NEVER have it's wings clipped until it's fledged and has had the opportunity to build it's wing muscles.
> 
> ...


Wings clipped: I dunno. I definitely know that the breeder purchased him that way. They won't be clipped for long, though, as I have all my birds flighted anyway. 

There's no perch because when the pic was taken, he'd just arrived in the store, and couldn't perch without help. The pic is about a month and a half old.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Eikoden said:


> Wings clipped: I dunno. I definitely know that the breeder purchased him that way. They won't be clipped for long, though, as I have all my birds flighted anyway.
> 
> There's no perch because when the pic was taken, he'd just arrived in the store, and couldn't perch without help. The pic is about a month and a half old.


So this "breeder" is NOT the true breeder and is buying unweaned babies who's wings are already clipped? 
I'm sorry to say this as it seems like you trust this guy but this just sending up red flags all over the place for me. I would not be buying babies from him. JMO

Well if he doesn't have a perch in his cage, then he can't learn to perch. As long as the perch is down low (like 2" off the bottom) then even if he has issues and falls, he won't hurt himself. 

This just does not sound like someone who is "as knowledgeable as he thinks he is" and I wouldn't buy birds from him. I looked at his link and there's no way 1 person could wean and feed all those birds at once. His site sounds like he's just a bird broker, not a breeder. 

This is why I always liked purchasing from small hobby breeders. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## moonraven (Apr 28, 2009)

Babybeau,
This man is very knowledgeable. He has been dealing with birds for over 25 years. He also raises birds himself. He will not let a bird leave the store until he is eating on his own and he is at the weight that they are suppose to be at for them to be on their own. When they are ready to leave their tank they are placed in their cages. The whole staff is very knowledgeable on what every bird in the store is , how to handle and feed them.Their wings are clipped because when a customer wants to hold one he makes sure that they can not fly away beccie of the stoe being very large and all the larger birds are out of cages. Paul is the only person that I will get a bird from. I trust him and his experience.
Kat



babybreau said:


> So this "breeder" is NOT the true breeder and is buying unweaned babies who's wings are already clipped?
> I'm sorry to say this as it seems like you trust this guy but this just sending up red flags all over the place for me. I would not be buying babies from him. JMO
> 
> Well if he doesn't have a perch in his cage, then he can't learn to perch. As long as the perch is down low (like 2" off the bottom) then even if he has issues and falls, he won't hurt himself.
> ...


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

First off let me say, I'm not looking for a fight. 

The breeder I buy from also sells birds. His entire life IS birds. Therefore, not all of the birds in his shop are his birds. Some are rescues, some are from other local breeders.

The wing clipping, like it or not, happens every day to young birds. They are all able to move around their environments, and live their daily lives. Do I like it? No. However, flighted birds, such as a woman I know's cockatiel, escape every day. My baby will have a fraction of a chance better should he get out the door than a fully flighted bird. 

Also, he can take short flights. No wing-clipped bird will ever not fly. It's a fact of life. 

Also, babies don't need perches when they are as young as Kermit was when I first met him. As soon as he perched on a finger, he was moved into a large flight cage with his brothers and sisters. He lives there now, finishing his hand feeding. 

As to buying unweaned babies, yes, he does. However, his years of experience have allowed him to take over their care. 

He doesn't do all the work alone. He has a team of caring, knowledgeable people assisting him. His place is clean, his birds are healthy, etc. 


However, this is NOT the discussion I built this thread for. I came here to talk about bonding with Kermit, not debate credentials of a man who cannot even speak for himself. I don't know everything, and so I cannot HOPE to answer any of your concerns properly. 

My baby is healthy, from a local breeder, (whom I met), and in a safe cage every night. He's fed every day, as many times as needed, by a man who cares, or his staff. Each of the birds with him is clean, well-fed, and could pass a vet check at any time. 

JMO, but this topic should end here. 



babybreau said:


> So this "breeder" is NOT the true breeder and is buying unweaned babies who's wings are already clipped?
> I'm sorry to say this as it seems like you trust this guy but this just sending up red flags all over the place for me. I would not be buying babies from him. JMO
> 
> Well if he doesn't have a perch in his cage, then he can't learn to perch. As long as the perch is down low (like 2" off the bottom) then even if he has issues and falls, he won't hurt himself.
> ...


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

Update on Kermit: 

Since my last post about Kermit, he has cemented his "up" command, learned to step on and off of a perch, play gym, and my hands, and learned how to leave a cage via "up" and "stay" (on the hand). 

His wings have formed very well, and he can fly almost 50 feet before gliding to the ground. However, he chooses to stay with me or on the play gym most of the time.

He loves head skritches, and begs for them by putting his head under my finger tips. I can also touch him all over his body with little to no complaint from him.

The best part of his development, at least for me, has been his ability to enjoy sitting with me. At first, his attention was all around teh store, and on the other birds. Now, he gets antsy at me if I even stop paying attention to him for a moment.


----------



## moonraven (Apr 28, 2009)

Kermit sounds like he really loves his mommie. This little guy is so lucky to have you as his mom. I saw him last week and he's doing really well. My friend has band number 25 so "Buttercup" will be coming home soon also.I am hoping to go and pick up Emit next weekend.I have my practicals on the 16th so hopefully Sunday I can go and get him. He's doing really well and he to is being very patient waiting for me to come and get him.
We'll have to get together sometime and share our stories.
Kat


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

moonraven said:


> Kermit sounds like he really loves his mommie. This little guy is so lucky to have you as his mom. I saw him last week and he's doing really well. My friend has band number 25 so "Buttercup" will be coming home soon also.I am hoping to go and pick up Emit next weekend.I have my practicals on the 16th so hopefully Sunday I can go and get him. He's doing really well and he to is being very patient waiting for me to come and get him.
> We'll have to get together sometime and share our stories.
> Kat


Kermit is doing very well, thanks. We played with two of the other cockatiels on the gym the other day when I was there. 

BTW: I think you mean 26, because Kermit is band 25. If she has the wrong band number, perhaps she's making Kermit double happy?

26 is a beautiful Lutino, Older, unless I'm mistaken. He was one of the two birds Kermi and I played with.

Congrats on being able to go get Emit next week! I know you must be excited. 

Let me know when and where, and we could meet for a playdate between the "Fids".


----------



## moonraven (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm almost positive that was the number she gave me. I'll be seeing her tomorrow so I'll find out the right number. She hasn't brought hers home yet cause he wasn't ready to leave. That was 2 weeks ago when I saw her.
I am so excited I can't wait to bring him home.and play with my birds. I am going to try to get to Pauls this week and get toys and food this way I'll be ready for Emmits homecoming


----------



## moonraven (Apr 28, 2009)

Updat on Buttercups band number. Its number 23. He is still there and not ready to come home.He's still being hand feed.So until he's eating on his own he's staying with paul.
I hope to make it out there tomorrow to see them
kat


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Eikoden said:


> Update on Kermit:
> 
> Since my last post about Kermit, he has cemented his "up" command, learned to step on and off of a perch, play gym, and my hands, and learned how to leave a cage via "up" and "stay" (on the hand).
> 
> ...


Sounds like he is bonding with you great


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, Spike! He's come a long way, and should be ready to go home any day now. I can't wait to bring him here, put him on his new play gym, and have a ball!


----------



## moonraven (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi DJ,
I saw Kermits picture on Pauls site. He's beautiful. Hopefully this weekend I will be bringing EMiT home also. I have my last practicals for my EMT class Saturdaya nd I should be done by noon. Then I can go out and pick him up.My friends bird is number 23 and Buttercup is still there with Kermit. She has no idea when he will be coming home.
I am so happy that Kermit is doing so well and is about to come and be apart of your family. We'll have to gt together sometime for a playdate.
Huggs,
Kat



Eikoden said:


> Thanks, Spike! He's come a long way, and should be ready to go home any day now. I can't wait to bring him here, put him on his new play gym, and have a ball!


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

I spoke with Paul today, and the top cage, which has Buttercup in it, will be going home Mid-to-late0next week. Kermit should be Friday next week, or Monday of the following. 

Currently, I'm working on making a jungle gym that fits on my kitchen table, with ladders, swings, and a couple toys. When that's done, and your exams are complete, grab a travel cage, and we'll have a nice relaxing time. I'll bring out Elizabeth, (my other cockatiel), and Kermit....it'll be fun! 




moonraven said:


> Hi DJ,
> I saw Kermits picture on Pauls site. He's beautiful. Hopefully this weekend I will be bringing EMiT home also. I have my last practicals for my EMT class Saturdaya nd I should be done by noon. Then I can go out and pick him up.My friends bird is number 23 and Buttercup is still there with Kermit. She has no idea when he will be coming home.
> I am so happy that Kermit is doing so well and is about to come and be apart of your family. We'll have to gt together sometime for a playdate.
> Huggs,
> Kat


----------



## moonraven (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Maybe Sue and Buttercup can join us too.
Kat
:teil3:


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

That would be fun! I was supposed to get him today, but work got in the way. Monday for sure now. (yea, I know I've said that waaaaaay too many times.)


----------

